# RIP Lux 2006-2010



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

With a heavy heart I'm posting to inform everyone that Lux has passed away. We're devastated over the loss of Lux yesterday. He was diagnosed with an inoperable mass so we elected to put him down. I've loved all the dogs I've owned over the years, but Lux was a once in a lifetime dog. Three years ten months and sixteen days was just way too short!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

OMG!!... i'm so sorry to hear.. he was a beautiful boy


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss! Lux was a favorite of many people on the board, including myself. He won't soon be forgotten!

RIP Lux


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Omg I am in tears, I am so sorry for your loss. Lux is a beautiful boy, and your pride when it came to him showed tremendously. Know that many have had to make decisions such as this, I did in 08 for my boy Biggie, and sometimes we have to make these decisions with guys that really tug at our hearts. I pray for your healing, they are never gone they live with us forever.

R.I.P Beautiful Lux , your a special boy


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

What?! No way! I never would have suspected anything was wrong from your picture posts. What a blow.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I am so sorry to here this. your boy lux was in my opinion the picture of perfection A true thing of beauty. i just hope that you had the chance to reproduce him at one point or another so his legacy may live on. R.I.P.


----------



## BullyTheKid (Aug 21, 2009)

*Sorry to hear about your loss. Lux was a supreme speciman of the breed and I enjoyed seeing updated pics. I hope that you have countless memories of this wonderful American Pitbull Terrier.

RIP Lux*


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Sorry for your loss. RIP Lux.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG I'm in tears right now too. I'm so so sorry to hear about this. He was a beautiful boy and I know how much you both loved him *hugs*

R.I.P. sweet Lux


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

I am sorry to hear about Lux he was inspiration to me and my dog. The reason I started to condition and work my boy. I will miss see new pix of him posted. RIP Lux


----------



## Krystle_Ann (Apr 3, 2010)

R.I.P. Lux...Those pictures just definitely made me cry. Such a beautiful dog that you can tell just from the pictures was living a wonderful life. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

No Way! E.F. I'm sooo sorry to hear this our thoughts are with you and your family...


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Oh my god I'm so sorry. My heart goes out to you and your wife. I loved Lux I thought he was such a wonderful dog. ((Hugs))

Run fast and free in the meadow Lux you maybe gone but you will never be forgotten. R.I.P. Lux


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

OH NO!!! I am in tears right now. I had no idea anything was wrong with him. Lux was truly one of the most gorgeous dogs that I have ever laid eyes on. I am so sorry for your loss.  Run free at the rainbow bridge boy.


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry to her this Elvis!! My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family... He was an amazing dog!! 
RIP Lux


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

So sad and way too soon - what a beautiful dog - RIP Lux


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

OMG......aww man


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

I am so very sorry............. may your heart heal but you never forget.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh my gosh, what a terrible and unsuspected thing to happen! RIP Lux, you will definitely never be forgotten. My more sincere condolences to you and your family.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Elvis.. I'm in shock right now. My sincerest apologies and my condolences to you and your family. I am so sorry for your loss. R.I.P. Lux. Go play at the rainbow bridge and may you have peace and happiness, sweet boy.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Oh no! I'm so sorry for your loss, what a terrible thing to happen.


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

*RIP*

Hey Elvisfink
Sorry to hear about your loss.Best to love them all when we can.
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## SkyBlue27 (Mar 5, 2010)

very very sorry, he was a great looking dog!


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

oh no  i'm sure you miss him greatly. he was a gorgeous boy and he looked like he was happy go lucky and livin it up in every pic i ever saw of him. he was lucky to have found you and lived out his life with a man that showed him the love and respect that they deserve and did what it took to make him awesome. he may be gone from you now, but he will forever play free now without pain or suffering. i pray for your healing and peace during your time of mourning. RIP handsome boy


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

Dang bro i'm very sorry to hear about Lux...I'll keep ya'll in my prayers!!! RIP Lux!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh that is so terrible to hear  I am so sorry he was such a magnificent dog. I am so sorry for everything you guys have had to deal with these last few weeks.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Thank you so much everyone for all the great comments! Lori and I really appreciate it at this time. We are absolutely devastated over Lux's passing.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

I am so sorry about Lux, it must be terrible for you and you family. He was a beautiful boy. R.I.P Lux.


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

my condolences to you guys and RIP Lux... we are truly sorry for your loss.


----------



## trav82 (Sep 21, 2009)

So sorry to hear about your loss.. He was a very handsome fellow. I know when I lose my angel I will be devestated she has become such a major part of our family in the 2 years we have had her. My thoughts and prayers are with you.. R.I.P Lux


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss he was such a handsome & sweet boy. Where was the inoperable mass located?


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear this, poor boy. RIP dear Lux, you guys will meet again at rainbow bridge.


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

What a good looking dog my condolences R.I.P Lux


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

OMG I am just sitting her in tears!! I cannot believe that! Life is so unfair sometimes! RIP Lux you were a great dog and loved by many! I am so sorry for your loss....


----------



## rys_rockin01 (May 18, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss.. he was absolutely stunning.. :[ That's always a hard choice to make in a situation like that. 
R.I.P Lux


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. He was truly a awesome boy! Hugs and prayers for you and your family.
Time will help make the pain ease. Thankfully, death can't steal the love and good memories that remain...

Run hard and free at the Rainbow Bridge sweet baby with all the other greats who have gone there before you!

Do you know what type of cancer it was. I ask because I lost Sock-M very young at 2 1/2 to anaplastic sarcoma and was wondering if it was the same type.

I HATE cancer!


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Wow I'm really sorry for your loss. 


RIP Lux


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

I showed my sister some pics of Lux on here a couple of weeks ago to show her the kind of condition I was aiming for with my dogs. I'm so sorry to hear of his passing. I'm sure he thanks you for your kindness in letting him go.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG OMG I am in tears as I type this, Oh Fink I am sooooooo very sorry. Lux was truely an amazing dog and he will be greatly missed. My thoughts are with you and your family.

RIP Lux, run free at the bridge.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

The boy is in heaven waiting for you guys.. =( so sorry to hear about this..


----------



## eddy (Apr 22, 2010)

so sorry for your lose he was a beautiful dog. its never easy losing a family member best thing is remembering the good times you had with him. RIP.LUX prayers to you and your family.


----------



## jmqc19 (Oct 17, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss, Lux was one of the most impressive dogs i've ever seen, he was my personal favourite on the whole internet.


----------



## Rondacker (Jan 12, 2010)

Elvisfink
I'm so sorry for your loss.
From your pics, I can tell he was truly loved, and a wonderful dog.
I pray that the pain your family is suffering will pass, and that Lux will live forever in fond memories.
Blessings


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

wow...... im so sorry i was not able to post sooner, been away for a few. I just began appreciating your dogs recently and remember just a week ago your Lux being the most popular of all dogs when a thread asked others of all the GP dogs which would you love to have.

Devastated by the news. Sincerely sorry for your loss. Its been a bad month for you my brother, and I wish I lived nearby so we could hang and talk smack. 

I am so sorry.
Oscar


----------



## American_Pride (May 17, 2010)

man that sucks. he looked like an amazing boy, and just as loving. at least you were blessed with being able to have him in your and your famililies lives, and you all in his. was way too soon. 
To many happy memories RIP


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

man im so sorry for your loss!!!!!!!


----------



## APBTMOMMY (Mar 28, 2009)

Sorry to hear of your loss, I loved Lux he was sooooo handsome. I will miss seeing pix of him. RIP LUX. My heart goes out to you and your family as well through this hard time!


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

RIP Lux...
what a short time with an awesome dog. he was sure beautiful dog, so sorry for your loos, our thoughts are with you and yours.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

My wife and I would like to thank everyone for all the great and supportive posts regarding the passing of Lux. This one is hitting us very hard especially my wife, Lux was her baby. Lux was diagnosed with a large brain tumor. We knew something was up when his temperament started to change along with his desire to work. After all the test were completed we sadly made the tough decision to put him down. We have so many great memories and photos for such a short amount time we had with him. Everyone that knew him loved him. 
Cheers,
Doug


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awww great videos. I know how hard the decision is I had to do it with Mack around the same age. I'm so so sorry for your loss. Give your wife a huge hug for me. Take care.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Again I am so sorry Doug


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Just saw this, Im so sorry for you. I had to do the same thing a few years back with an 11yr dog of mine.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Elvis, i just got to read this, I am so sorry about Lux. He may be gone, but he will never be forgotten around these parts. My heart aches for you guys.


----------



## hounddog73 (Jan 16, 2009)

Sorry for your loss R.I.P. Lux


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

What a lovely specimin. I am so sad for you and your family!!!


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

im so sorry he truely was a gorgeous dog and im sorry for your loss


----------



## Beads617 (May 13, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. He was def one of the most beautiful dogs ive seen. I was just tellin my girlfriend about Lux the other day! Picture 13 is my favorite


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

first your house gets broken into, and now you lose your prize possession.. poor Lux..


----------



## green machine (Sep 8, 2008)

Dude, im really sorry to hear of this! my prayers are with you and your family!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

Da*n bro sorry to hear,,man that makes me tear up..Lux was like a role model pitbull for me,,thats how i would love my dog to turn out to look....RIP LUX u will be missed!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Doug I can't say anything that hasn't been said.. I know losing a loved on is tough, but you obviously know how to capture the best moments. Celebrate his life daily and remember how much love he brought into your home. RIP Sweet Lux.


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

It has NOT been a good summer...so many dogs lost this year....

I am sorry for you loss, he was an awesome dog.


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

my prayers go out to you and your family. i loved reading and seeing your dog, the two of you have helped me learn alot of positive tools. Lux will be playing and running with his forefathers and keeping a close eye upon your family.

i'm sorry


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

I can't believe it's been a year since Lux's passing. We still think and talk about him often. I'm miss you buddy.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

He was gorgeous , sorry for your loss . I love that pic of you wife? kissing him its a beautiful picture.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Aw. I'm so sorry Doug. I know the pain never goes away, but I do know that time helps to ease the pain. I do get slightly depressed when Debo's "Rest-iversary" comes around, but it helps having his pictures up on my wall to look at every day. 

Lux.. you're sorely missed and forever loved boy! Hope you're having fun at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

RIP Lux he was such an awesome dog I can't believe it has already been a year.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh wow Doug, my wounds are still fresh as it seems yours are too, I miss seeing his face on here. RIP Lux you will never be forgotten. HUGS Doug


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Aww Doug I'm so sorry. He was an amazing boy and I know you guys really loved him (hugs to you and Lori)


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

Do we celbrate this anniversary??? or just celebrate his life on this day marking the year of his passing??? my heart still is sad for you


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Hugs and prayers my friend! I'm so very sorry for your loss. He was a GREAT dog!

Run hard at the rainbow bridge and play free sweet baby boy.

It is never easy to see them leave, but when they are so young, it just seems so unfair...

I've been there unfortunately loosing my Sock-M at only 2 years 5 months to cancer...


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

Im so sorry .. Rip Lux ,, =[


----------



## remymartin511 (May 17, 2011)

Very sad and touching to say the least, and so sorry for your loss. I remember when I first saw Lux on this forum and I thought, wow. Talk about prime conditioning. Then I recall you saying that you'd let the man have a drink every now and then! I swear I would do the same for my first pit Diezel, hoping that little sip would somehow transform him into a Lux-clone overnight! lol. So with that being said, I'll pour out a lil' for Lux. A very inspiring friend with a very loving owner.

Cheers.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

That hole never fills, it just gets easier to deal with. The absence is always there it just doesn't always enter every thought anymore like it used to. 

My thoughts are with you guys.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Lux sure looks like he was an amazing dog, the year mark is always hard as well. Rest in peace


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow I am so sorry for your loss totally amazing dog!! I feel relief your family was there for him when he needed you the most and made the best decision for him. That takes a lot of compasion and heart to do what you did.


----------



## Celly_Cells_Kenya (Aug 27, 2012)

i know this is happened some time ago, but ive been absent from the boards. 

Rest in Peace Lux... You were def one of my fav poochys on here.  kenya and i will have a toast for you (me a glass of wine, and kenya an actual piece of toast) 

My heart goes to you elvis and wife.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Celly_Cells_Kenya said:


> i know this is happened some time ago, but ive been absent from the boards.
> 
> Rest in Peace Lux... You were def one of my fav poochys on here.  kenya and i will have a toast for you (me a glass of wine, and kenya an actual piece of toast)
> 
> My heart goes to you elvis and wife.


liil loc!!!!!! How have you been!!!! Thanks for the nice word about Lux. It was a very sad day when he passed. Glad to see you back on GP!


----------



## Celly_Cells_Kenya (Aug 27, 2012)

Elvisfink said:


> liil loc!!!!!! How have you been!!!! Thanks for the nice word about Lux. It was a very sad day when he passed. Glad to see you back on GP!


gracias sir gracias! i see ivy turned out to be quite the sexypot.... she is so gorgeous! :woof:


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Damn! Holly deleted the posts by that retarded Ghetto Rat Melfmanbully. I would have liked to have seen what the fool posted.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Elvisfink said:


> Damn! Holly deleted the posts by that retarded Ghetto Rat Melfmanbully. I would have liked to have seen what the fool posted.


Don't worry Doug, it's not worth raising your blood pressure over.


----------

